# Small booster pimp job coming up...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Have this little job starting up.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

When do you start your "Booster PIMP" job then............


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

GAN said:


> When do you start your "Booster PIMP" job then............


Pimpin' ain't easy.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Have this little job starting up.


Educate me....what am I looking at and where is this going?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats a boatload of huge pumps


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That will be a good job. I love that kind of work.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That certainly does not look like service work fly


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> That certainly does not look like service work fly


It does if they are replacements.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I think that would fall under new installation


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

ok... it's not really my work, but all those are for one job. Boosters for chilled water at a Large airport... They bought pallets of m12 and m18 press guns for this job, it's a doozy. Just wanted to see who'd drop the "that's not service" card.


----------

